# Paramore-Riot



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

So may know I am more of a heavy metal kinda guy eg Pantera,Meshuggah,Slayer,Machine Head ect but the Paramore album is a very good album.I really really like it because every song on it is really good,great vocals,guitar and drumming.The whole album just seems to work.It one of those albums that you can easily just stick on and enjoy:thumb:If you have not heard it I highly recommend it.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Ive liked the album for ages, I think its a little better than the first album. But they have a new album out 'these new eyes' on the 28th, you can listen to the tracks online from their site, its pretty damn good.

Like you Ross I like my heavy music, but Paramore are pretty damn good! My fav 2 songs on the Riot album are: Misery business and born for this. But every track is great.

It does help Hayley Williams is HOT  :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

She is  its an surprising album when I bought it I thought that I would only like Misery Business but I pretty much like all of the songs on it:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to say I saw them performing live on MTV (I think) and was very impressed with the performance. 

So many bands only seem to sound good in the studio but they performed spot on live. 

I'm not into them but credit to them for being able to back up their songs live.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Been listening to some Paramore recently and there work is really begining to grow on her.

There new song 'Ignorance' is really good.

I'm thinking about getting some tickets to see them when there over here at the end of the year.


----------

